# I'm a GrandPa.



## Recce41 (10 Oct 2005)

_*I am a Proud Grandpa, My oldest daughter has given me a lil new Armour Jumper he was jumping light (3.6 lbs). ;D He was hungup but his static line was cut and landing with a excellant roll and back on both feet. The JM/Ass JM is doing well but tried. He was full equipment, and now ready for some drill and weapons training*_ 

My second JM is due in March, so I have to get him ready for his Patrol partner. :argument:
 :evil: :tank:


----------



## Trinity (10 Oct 2005)

feeling old yet?


----------



## Recce41 (10 Oct 2005)

Never, you are as yng as you feel. OOOOO by back. HAHA


----------



## BernDawg (10 Oct 2005)

Stand to Papa, Stand to!
Congratulations.


----------



## Jaxson (10 Oct 2005)

Congratulations, it must be an extremly happy thanksgiving for you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Oct 2005)

Congratulations Dave. Glad to see everyone is well.


----------



## Elisha (10 Oct 2005)

Congrats to the new grandpa...what a awesome way to celebrate Thanksgiving!


Elisha


----------



## Recce41 (10 Oct 2005)

Thanks Dave and all.


----------



## kimmie (10 Oct 2005)

Congrads on the new grandbaby.... ;D


----------



## Drummy (10 Oct 2005)

Congratulations Recce41. I started that route 22 yrs ago with the first one, and the next three all in the last 5 yrs.

One little bit of advice if you don't know already, start buying replacement refridgerator hinges now, before the price goes up.   ;D

All the best   Drummy


----------



## Recce41 (10 Oct 2005)

I have 5 girls so I know about the frig. Open Close, Open Close, Open Close. HAHA


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Oct 2005)

Congratulations, Recce41 !

 :cheers:


----------



## Springroll (10 Oct 2005)

Congrats Gramps!!!


----------



## tourwife (12 Oct 2005)

Congratulations!!  That's great news


----------



## North (12 Oct 2005)

Congratulations!  That's fantastic.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (12 Oct 2005)

Congrats Young Fella! :dontpanic:

5 Girls? REALLY? Man, you must have been some player to have the man upstairs play payback on you like that! (just kidding)


----------



## infamous_p (13 Oct 2005)

Congratulations. All the best.


----------



## NavyGirl280 (13 Oct 2005)

Congratulations!


Nothing better than the feeling of a new babe in the family. Nothing but the best of wishes to you and yours


S.Bradbury and Family


----------



## sigtech (3 Nov 2005)

congrats If any man ever touchs my little girl ...............


Anyways Congrats  ;D


----------



## Recce41 (27 Mar 2006)

Well Fellas
 My second JM, dispatched another lil jumper. 6lb13oz lil Girl. Only 2 Days old and able to do pullups. My first JMs lil fella better watch out.  :argument:AIRBORNE.  :evil: :tank:


----------



## beach_bum (27 Mar 2006)

Congratulations!   ;D  Should make the holidays more interesting than ever now!  ha-ha.


----------



## Pea (27 Mar 2006)

Congrats Grandpa!


----------

